# Walker, Texas Ranger



## thesensei

Hey, saw an episode of Walker, Texas Ranger yesterday that had Joe Lewis, Bill Wallace, and a couple other old champions.  Anyone else see it??  They showed some footage from some of their old fights...good stuff!  Then, at the end, they had a couple sparrring scenes with them...they're still goin at it!!  Great show.

jb


----------



## arnisador

I would have liked to have seen that one--I was always a Bill Wallace fan.


----------



## Sanddragon

I did not see that one yesterday, however I have seen it and it was a good episode yes. Nice to see many of those guys still going at it.


----------



## Kirk

Would be a good one to catch!  Hopefully I'll catch sometime in 
the future.


----------



## tarabos

there were also younger champs on the ep as well like Alex Gong and Cung Le...


----------



## RCastillo

Am watching that on USA right now, and being that Norris is going on 63, how much of the action scenes are really his? I understand there is a student of his, Chip Wright, who almost is a dead giveaway for Norris that has done work for him before. He is also one of their top fighters, and form winners.

Can anyone else help on this?

Thanks:asian:


----------



## arnisador

Midway through Walker, Texas Ranger he started having stunt men do most of his action scenes. It was a combination, he said, of age, injuries, and the fact that if the star is injured then the whole series pretty much shuts down until he's healed.


----------



## Hollywood1340

Norris's fighting scenes or his other "Action" scenes in the show?


----------



## arnisador

All his nontrivial fighting scenes. Yes, someone else did his kicks for him.


----------



## Hollywood1340

I feel so cheated!!! Mr. Norris just dropped a few notches in my book.


----------



## arnisador

It sounded logical when he explained it: That if he was injured, the series would stop for however long it took him to heal, and a lot of people therefore wouldn't get paid. In addition, he was older and did have some injuries.

But yeah, I know what you mean!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *It sounded logical when he explained it: That if he was injured, the series would stop for however long it took him to heal, and a lot of people therefore wouldn't get paid. In addition, he was older and did have some injuries.
> 
> But yeah, I know what you mean! *



I'm very surprised, but considering his age, I guess no one can look that good forever.:asian:


----------



## Hollywood1340

But he had us all beliving it could. Hmph...well I'll keep watching the show...and the A-team...and JAG....One can't get enough action!


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> 
> *But he had us all beliving it could. Hmph...well I'll keep watching the show...and the A-team...and JAG....One can't get enough action! *



Yep, me too. I'll always be a Norris fan. same with all the others, no matter how ugly, slow, or how better looking they are than me!:asian:


----------



## arnisador

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050723/ENTERTAINMENT05/507230326/1005/ENTERTAINMENT



> New 'Walker' episode isn't a reunion
> 
> Question: I read that there were plans to create a "Walker, Texas Ranger" reunion special. If so, when will it be on, and who will appear?
> 
> Answer: It's not really a reunion but a new two-hour "Walker" adventure that was scheduled to start shooting in and around Dallas this month. Chuck Norris, Sheree Wilson and Judson Mills will reprise their Walker roles in "Walker, Texas Ranger: Ring of Fire." Aaron Norris, Chuck's brother, is directing the CBS movie. No air date yet.


----------



## Lisa

I loved Walker, Texas Ranger.  He was so cool.  I, however, think he should stick to acting/MA and not singing


----------



## arnisador

Nalia said:
			
		

> I loved Walker, Texas Ranger.  He was so cool.  I, however, think he should stick to acting/MA and not singing


 I dunno, it worked for William Shatner.


----------



## Lisa

arnisador said:
			
		

> I dunno, it worked for William Shatner.


 ummm..err.. that is not exactly a convincing arguement


----------



## Gin-Gin

I've enjoyed Mr. Norris' work for many years, but I have to agree with Nalia; all of us have our strengths & Mr. Norris' is definitely in MA.


----------



## arnisador

If Russel Crowe can have a band, why not William Shatner?

"William Shatner Sings the Blues"


----------



## arnisador

Did anyone see the "Trial by Fire" special he did recently? I didn't catch it.


----------



## bluemtn

I wanted to see it, but missed it.  They'll probably re-run it soon.


----------



## Hollywood1340

He has some cool cars and gets his a** kicked a few times. It's pretty good ;D


----------



## Gin-Gin

arnisador said:
			
		

> Did anyone see the "Trial by Fire" special he did recently? I didn't catch it.


It was ok - just like a longer episode of the show except that a major character was shot at the end (leaving it open for a sequel, of course).


----------



## CrankyDragon

Maybe a bit off topic, but last night I saw Chuck in I one of his movies, and I forget the name cause I was tired and headed to bed... and guess what I saw!!  A little Aikido and Jiu-Jitsu, performed by him!  I was impressed... It even looked real... I know its Hollywood, but it did look pretty authentic!!

Andrew


----------



## Danjo

arnisador said:
			
		

> All his nontrivial fighting scenes. Yes, someone else did his kicks for him.


 
In the last season, there are several fight scenes where you can clearly see Chuck Norris doing his own fighting and kicking. However, there are several more where it's most likely a stuntman. Joe Lewis and Bill Wallace looked good in that episode though. They're still doing their own kicks


----------

